# Der ultimative Deever Fan Thread

## slick

mod-edit: Herrausgelöst aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430182.html --slick

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Was habt ihr mit Deever gemacht der is ja richtig Handzahm??

 

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche  :Wink:  Also wäre schade wenn Deever mit seinen Kenntnissen dem Forum fernbleiben müßte, also haben wir ihm versucht mit einem dicken Warnschuß klarzumachen das es wichtig ist mal etwas auf die Wortwahl zu achten. Ich denke das tut er ganz gut, hat aber noch seine Ausrutscher... aber bevor das jetzt gewohnheitsmäßig zu einer langen OT-Diskussion führt höre ich besser auf. Wens interessiert kann ja einen Deever-Thread aufmachen.  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Wed Feb 08, 2006 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ich wollte eigentlich schon länger nen Deever Fan Thread aufmachen_.

Das wäre doch einfach zu schön_, oder_?

Mal sehen_, vielleicht finde ich genug mut am WE wenn ich betrunken nach Hause kommen_.

----------

## slick

Habe Dir mal die Arbeit abgenommen  :Wink:  Ich hoffe nur der Thread stößt jetzt auf breite Resonanz...

@ Deever, siehste, wir haben Dich alle lieb  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Oh ja!

Du hast meine Leber gerettet! 

Da danke ich dir und werde drauf anstossen!

----------

## slick

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> [...] und werde drauf anstossen!

 

War das eine Einladung nach Wuppertal?  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Hmm, ob man sowas hier diskutieren muß...

Ich finde prinzipiell die Existenz dieses Threads entwürdigend für denjenigen, nach dem der Thread benannt ist - jeder User hier im Forum hat so seine Eigenarten, die man deswegen trotzdem nicht in dieser Art und Weise breittreten muß. Aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Insider, den ich nicht verstehe, aber Deever schon...

Just my 0.01$.

----------

## 76062563

Ich finde Deever cool   :Cool: 

Auch wenn seine Wortwahl Vielen zu 'offensiv' erscheinen mag... ich find das gut   :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hmm, ob man sowas hier diskutieren muß...
> 
> Ich finde prinzipiell die Existenz dieses Threads entwürdigend für denjenigen, nach dem der Thread benannt ist -

 

Sicher? Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nen eigenen Fan-Thread hätte. Hab ich aber nicht. *mopper* Aber wer weiss schon wie Deever darüber denkt? Richtig, nur er selbst. Und wenn ihm dieser Thread nicht gefällt, kann er immer noch einen Mod bitten den zu schliessen. Aber ich trau Deever genug Humor zu, um mit so einem Thread umzugehen. Wie heisst es doch gleich: Wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken können.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   [...] und werde drauf anstossen! 
> 
> War das eine Einladung nach Wuppertal? 

 

Na klar, komm vorbei! dertobi123 wollte ja auch mal vorbeischauen!

----------

## misterjack

Deevers Post sind einfach große Klasse. Leider meist zu Lasten mancher User, aber ich finde sie klasse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

Deever! Deever!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

psyqil - psyqil !!!!!!!!! ( geplenkt und geprellllllt )  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 :Mr. Green:  Gepickt!  :Razz: 

Edit: Oder doch gepickert?  :Embarassed:  

----------

## beejay

Deever! Ich will ein Kind von Dir!!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Gepickt! 
> 
> Edit: Oder doch gepickert?  

 

verpickt! ausgesprochen als: "fapickt"   :Cool: 

----------

## Marlo

Entschuldigung, aber dieser Thread ist jetzt wirklich der unübertroffene Tiefpunkt dieses Forums.

Das beste wäre nunmehr, das "Deutsches Forum (German)" wegen mangelder Themen zu schließen.

meine liebsten Grüße  an Dever

Ma

Ps: Seitdem Mr. Big nicht mehr da ist, sorgt jedenfalls Dever für Lösungen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   [...] und werde drauf anstossen! 
> 
> War das eine Einladung nach Wuppertal?  
> 
> Na klar, komm vorbei! dertobi123 wollte ja auch mal vorbeischauen!

 

Vielen Dank für die Einladung!   :Cool: 

Slick: Wir sollten mal nen Termin klar machen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Ps: Seitdem Mr. Big nicht mehr da ist, sorgt jedenfalls Dever für Lösungen.

 

Joar, ich freu' mich auch den guten Mr. Big bald wieder zu sehen  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

solche leute sollten wir mal in der regierung haben...direkt und ehrlich... *indeckunggeh*

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Slick: Wir sollten mal nen Termin klar machen 

 

Wie wäre es denn statt dem "all-you-can-China-eat" mit einem "all-we-can-Wuppertal-drive" als Event für das nächste Köln-Bonner Treffen? Wäre sicherlich recht witzig, Treffen am Bahnhof mit Bierchen, Fahrt in der Bahn nach Wuppertal, Stadtführung-by-Anarcho und anschliessender Heimtour? Sollten wir dann aber im entsprechenden Thread bequasseln.

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Slick: Wir sollten mal nen Termin klar machen  
> 
> Wie wäre es denn statt dem "all-you-can-China-eat" mit einem "all-we-can-Wuppertal-drive" als Event für das nächste Köln-Bonner Treffen? Wäre sicherlich recht witzig, Treffen am Bahnhof mit Bierchen, Fahrt in der Bahn nach Wuppertal, Stadtführung-by-Anarcho und anschliessender Heimtour? Sollten wir dann aber im entsprechenden Thread bequasseln.

 

Na klar!

Inklusive weltberühmten Wuppertal-Schwebebahn-fahren!

----------

## Deever

Ei nun, ich scheine in diesem Forum einen höheren Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht zu haben, als ich dies je zu ahnen gewagt hätte!  :Smile: 

Ich will mir demnach die Mühe geben, auf möglichst viele Beiträge dieses eigenartigen Threads zu antworten.

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Was habt ihr mit Deever gemacht der is ja richtig Handzahm??

 Inwiefern handzahm? Ich drücke mich auch nicht erst seit Neuerm etwas gewählter aus, nur lasse ich das gewiße Etwas in letzter Zeit etwas weniger durchschimmern.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich wollte eigentlich schon länger nen Deever Fan Thread aufmachen_. 
> 
> Das wäre doch einfach zu schön_, oder_?

 Ich möchte nur wissen, welchen Idee dies denn am Schlusse war. Und in welchen Zustand er sich zu der Zeit befand!  :Smile: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe Dir mal die Arbeit abgenommen  Ich hoffe nur der Thread stößt jetzt auf breite Resonanz... 

 Ach so! Dies und die PN klärt einiges!

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich finde prinzipiell die Existenz dieses Threads entwürdigend für denjenigen, nach dem der Thread benannt ist

 Oh, also ich nehmes gelassen! Schließlich kann nicht ein jeder von sich behaupten, über einen eigenen Fanthread zu verfügen. (Ich meinerseits behaupte allerdings auch nicht, große Kriege dafür geführt und gewonnen haben zu müssen!)

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Ich finde Deever cool 
> 
> Auch wenn seine Wortwahl Vielen zu 'offensiv' erscheinen mag... ich find das gut 

 Es freut mich, daß es noch Leute gibt, denen ein paar harte Worte nicht das Bier versäuert oder die Suppe verfadet!  :Smile: 

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Wie heisst es doch gleich: Wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken können. 

 Nun, ich sehe mein Verhalten durchaus nicht als tumbes "Austeilen" von öden Sprüchen (selbst wenn unter ihnen ein paar öde sein mögen). Ich nehme lediglich eine Rolle wahr, die bei gekonntem und behutsamem Einsatz durchaus sich positiv darauf auswirken dürfte, auf daß dies Forum (oder das Niveau desselben) nicht allzusehr von einem gewißen Typ von Lusern erniedrigt wird. Meine Äußerungen sind auch (so gut wie) nie persönlich gemeint, sonder ich sehe jene, auf die ich mit dem streitbaren Stile antworte, wiederum auch als Persönlichkeiten, die nur Rollen wahrnehmen.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Deevers Post sind einfach große Klasse.

 Na, ich würde eher sagen: Wie das Forum, so die Beiträge!  :Wink: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Entschuldigung, aber dieser Thread ist jetzt wirklich der unübertroffene Tiefpunkt dieses Forums.

 Du bist neu im Club, wie ich annehme?

 *Quote:*   

> Das beste wäre nunmehr, das "Deutsches Forum (German)" wegen mangelder Themen zu schließen.

 Oh nein, warum dies?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich halte dieses Forum für sehr wichtig, selbst wenn es unter zahlreichen, sehr vernünftigen Beiträgen eben auch die anderen gibt, ja geben muß!

 *... wrote:*   

> [Wuppertal]

 Ein mögliches Ziel für meinen nächsten Ausflug. Da ich Deutschland einstweilen verhältnismäßig gut zu kennen glaube und Bielefeld mangels Existenz wegfällt, kann ich mir wohl vorstellen, daß ich mich in Bälde dort aufhalten könnte.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Ui, wer hätte gedacht das ein Satz so viel Bewegung in die Sache bringt!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Inwiefern handzahm? Ich drücke mich auch nicht erst seit Neuerm etwas gewählter aus, nur lasse ich das gewiße Etwas in letzter Zeit etwas weniger durchschimmern. 
> 
> 

 

Deine Frage hast du dir eigentlich schon beantwortet!

Es ist noch nicht lange her da wäre das gewisse etwas eher durchgekommen!  :Wink: 

Mich persönlich stören ehrliche Worte, auch wenn sie für den einen etwas härter klingen nicht.

Bei Topics die von Menschen geschrieben wurden wo überhaupt nicht erkennbar ist das sie sich in irgendeiner Form die Mühe gemacht haben selber was rauszufinden und darauf hoffen das jetzt die Tauben gebraten angeflogen kommen, kann ich mir schon denken was von dem Mensch kommt der sein Kopf unentwegt auf einenm Tisch aufschlägt!

Auf der anderen Seite haben mir deine Posts schon sehr geholfen!

Wo ich heute noch am meisten glücklich bin das ich bind mit dnsmasq umgehen konnte!

Und Oute mich hiermit als Deever-Fan!!!

(Hier erlaube ich mir zu plenken!)

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## sirro

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Und Oute mich hiermit als Deever-Fan!!!
> 
> (Hier erlaube ich mir zu plenken!)

 

*versenk*

Schön, dass du es trotzdem nicht getan hast. Das spricht für dich.  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

Hi,

Auch ich halte Deever für einen der ganz, ganz wenigen, die wirklich(!!!) wahnsinnig was draufhaben...

Wenn ich mich an unsere Diskussionen und Threads so vor 2(???) Jahren erinnere...

Tja, so vergeht die Zeit...

Einige der alten Hasen sind halt immer noch dabei...

Und JA, bei manchen Threads hier bekommt man das kalte Grausen...

Da ist Deevers Art vielleicht und wahrscheinlich grade gut...

So,

Schönen Gruss an Deever - bleib so, wie du bist!!!

ruth

----------

## Bloody_Viking

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schön, dass du es trotzdem nicht getan hast. Das spricht für dich. 
> 
> 

 

Oha, wenn das alles ist?!

----------

## dalu

ach der angeber der denkt er hätte die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen

gäbe es in diesem forum eine ignorefunktion wäre er der erste bei dem ich sie benutzen würde

skip

----------

## chrib

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ach der angeber der denkt er hätte die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen
> 
> gäbe es in diesem forum eine ignorefunktion wäre er der erste bei dem ich sie benutzen würde
> 
> skip

 

Falls Du Firefox benutzt: Greasemonkey-Extension installieren und dann auf die Suche nach phpBBUserHide gehen.

----------

## Deever

Du liebe Zeit! Dieser Thread entwickelt ja beinahe ein Eigenleben!  :Surprised: 

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Auch ich halte Deever für einen der ganz, ganz wenigen, die wirklich(!!!) wahnsinnig was draufhaben...

 Oh *hüstel*  :Embarassed:  ...solches läßt sich von dir wohl viel leichter behaupten.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mich an unsere Diskussionen und Threads so vor 2(???) Jahren erinnere...

 Nun, ich will keinesfalls behaupten, in dieser Zeit mein Wissen nicht erweitert zu haben, außerdem entpuppte sich des Kürzern der Anteil des Wissens, welches ich damals unter SuSE ohne X gewonnen hatte, immer mehr als kleiner denn ursprünglich angenommen. Ich verfüge seit ein paar Monaten jedoch leider über sehr wenig Zeit, was mein Fortschreiten auf dem Wege des Wissens entsprechend erschwert.

 *Quote:*   

> Schönen Gruss an Deever - bleib so, wie du bist!!!

 Danke für die Blumen. Tu es genauso! (Und reparier gegebenfalls deine "!"- und deine "?"-Tasten...*duck*)  :Wink: 

LLAP && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ruth wrote:*   Auch ich halte Deever für einen der ganz, ganz wenigen, die wirklich(!!!) wahnsinnig was draufhaben... Oh *hüstel*  ...solches läßt sich von dir wohl viel leichter behaupten. 
> 
> LLAP && Gruß,
> ...

 

Außerdem ist das Aventar von Ruth erste Sahne  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

Wie wichtig doch Bilder im alltäglichen Leben sind. Bei dem armen Deever habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass er furchtbare Kopfschmerzen haben muss, so wie er sich über die Beiträge in diesem Forum aufregen muss. Das alles assoziiere ich mit Deever schon seit ich seinen Avatar das erste mal gesehen habe. Und dort konnte ich noch nicht ahnen, dass der Avatar von Zeit zu Zeit sogar der Wirklichkeit entsprechen könnte.  :Wink:   :Cool: 

Ich lese seine Beiträge immer gerne, Auch wenn mir seit der letzten Verwarnung das schelmische Grinsen vergangen ist, wenn ich irgendwo den Avatar von Deever in einem Thread eines besonders geistigen Tiefstaplers mit großer Klappe erblicken konnte.

Zum Salut drei Schüsse: Peng!!! Peng!!! Peng!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

P.S.: Scup liebt Sabrina! *wegrenn*

----------

## misterjack

 *dalu wrote:*   

> ach der angeber der denkt er hätte die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen
> 
> gäbe es in diesem forum eine ignorefunktion wäre er der erste bei dem ich sie benutzen würde

 

das ist ein deever fan thread, kein "hass" thread. also weg *husch*  :Very Happy: 

--------------------------------------------------

dieses forum ohne deever hätte nur noch den halben wert, seine worte sagen immer das, was man denkt aber noch lange nicht so gut wie er in worte fassen kann  :Wink:  außerdem würde mein avatar nicht dazupassen

----------

## SkaaliaN

lange nix mehr von deever gelesen  :Wink:   :Razz: 

LG

Scup

----------

## slick

Deever ist schon vor einiger Zeit gebannt worden, nach mehreren Vorwarnungen und auch Aussprachen im IRC, wegen unpassenden Bemerkungen und schlechten Umgangsformen. Konnte auf Dauer nicht geduldet werden.Last edited by slick on Fri Oct 13, 2006 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mh..Das ist eigentlich Schade. Also Ahnung hatte er. Naja..Verhalten ist ja auch wichtig. Er kann sich nicht alles rausnehmen.

LG

Scup

----------

## schachti

Meiner Meinung nach ein großer Verlust für dieses Forum...

----------

## 76062563

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach ein großer Verlust für dieses Forum...

 

dito

----------

## slick

Also "fachlich" auf jeden Fall. Kann ich nur zustimmen, allerdings konnte es so nicht weitergehen. Er wurde anfangs temporär gebannt und nachdem er versprochen hatte sich zu bessern, was dann eine Weile gut ging, fing es wieder an wie "früher". Verwarnt wurde er von jedem der Moderatoren mehrfach und nach reiflicher Überlegung haben wir uns im Team dann so entschieden. Ein Verlust ja, aber andererseits notwendig. Ich denke kann sich jeder selbst sein Bild machen wenn er in den alten Posts wühlt (von den PNs an die Mods mal abgesehen, die nach der ersten Verwarnung/Bann eintrafen und auf "Deever-Art" formuliert waren) Ich muß zugeben, seine Aussagen waren keine Unwahrheiten, allerdings macht immer der Ton die Musik und vor allem Neulinge fühlten sich doch stark persönlich angegriffen.

----------

## schachti

Klar, ich bin mir sicher, daß Ihr Euch das gut überlegt habt. Es war nicht als Kritik an den Mods gedacht, falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte. Ich finde es nur schade, daß jemand, der fachlich wirklich was draufhat, nicht mehr dabei ist.

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Es war nicht als Kritik an den Mods gedacht, falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte. 

 

Nein, war auch nicht so verstanden, wollte nur etwas die Hintergründe dazu erläutern, damit ihr unsere Entscheidung besser verstehen könnt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

wer weiß..*G* vielleicht hat sogar er sich mal verändert*g*....! Man würde es ihm wünschen.

LG

Scup

----------

## think4urs11

also ich wollte nur sagen ich wars nicht, diese Entscheidung stammt aus vor meiner Zeit  :Wink: 

Ich bin ja nun auch manches Mal nicht zimperlich was die Wortwahl und Art der Antwort angeht, aber das was Deever da teilweise abgeliefert hat war schon  öfter arg daneben und von daher kann ich die Entscheidung auch im Nachhinein mittragen.

Fachlich sicher ein gewisser Verlust aber bis jetzt fand sich zu jedem Problem relativ schnell entsprechend kompetenter Ersatz im Forum. Wünschen wir deever das er das nötige soziale Fingerspitzengefühl verinnerlicht.

Nach dem Motto man kann jemandem sagen 'du ist zu doof zu ...' oder aber 'ich hätte da eine Idee wie du dein Problem strukturierter angehen könntest' - im Kern meint beides das gleiche aber der Ton macht die Musik.

----------

## Anarcho

Aber mal ehrlich:

Bei so manchem Post hier liegen mir auch nicht jugendfreie Sätze auf der Zunge...

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> also ich wollte nur sagen ich wars nicht, diese Entscheidung stammt aus vor meiner Zeit 
> 
> Ich bin ja nun auch manches Mal nicht zimperlich was die Wortwahl und Art der Antwort angeht, aber das was Deever da teilweise abgeliefert hat war schon  öfter arg daneben und von daher kann ich die Entscheidung auch im Nachhinein mittragen.
> 
> Fachlich sicher ein gewisser Verlust aber bis jetzt fand sich zu jedem Problem relativ schnell entsprechend kompetenter Ersatz im Forum. Wünschen wir deever das er das nötige soziale Fingerspitzengefühl verinnerlicht.
> ...

 

Muss ich dir zustimmen! Finde ich auch. Wer weiß..vielleicht ist ja doch angemeldet *g* Unter nem anderen Nick und hat sich geändert..*hehe*

LG

Scup

----------

## oscarwild

Na und ich hatte mich schon gefragt, ob dem etwas zugestoßen ist, ob er evtl. Besuch von einem aufgebrachten "$LUSER" bekommen hat  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen: als ich diesen Thread vor einer ganzen Weile zum ersten mal gelesen hatte, war ich erst mal fassungslos, und kann die Idee, einen "Deever-Fan-Thread" zu starten bis heute nicht nachvollziehen. Das hier ist das Gentoo-Forum, kein Deever-Forum - und zudem kann ich es in keiner Weise billigen, ein Forenmitglied - kompetent hin oder her - in einem grenzwertigen Sozialverhalten auch noch zu bestärken! Stieg denn bei Euch keine leichte Übelkeit auf bei folgenden Reaktionen?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich nehme lediglich eine Rolle wahr, die bei gekonntem und behutsamem Einsatz durchaus sich positiv darauf auswirken dürfte, auf daß dies Forum (oder das Niveau desselben) nicht allzusehr von einem gewißen Typ von Lusern erniedrigt wird.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich drücke mich auch nicht erst seit Neuerm etwas gewählter aus, nur lasse ich das gewiße Etwas in letzter Zeit etwas weniger durchschimmern.

 

Nix für ungut, dieser Grad an Überheblichkeit wirkt auf mich nahezu krankhaft.

Unabhängig davon, auch wenn es mitunter von aussen witzig anzusehen ist, wenn ein "$LUSER" öffentlich zerlegt wird, sollte sich mal jeder, der sowas "cool" findet, fragen, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man selbst der $LUSER ist oder dazu gemacht wird.

Von fachlicher Seite ist Deevers Bann schade, mancher Neuling wird dagegen sicher aufatmen, wenn er nicht gleich befürchten muss, auf eine ungeschickt formulierte Frage eine volle Breitseite zu kassieren.

Vielleicht schafft Deever es ja, sich irgendwann soweit in den Griff zu bekommen, dass er nur noch durch Kompetenz auffällt. Jedenfalls wünsche ich ihm das.

----------

## return13

ich find es schade das er weg ist - aber es ist schon recht hart, von einem öffentlichen Forum wegen der wortwahl geschmissen zu werden... ob das in Firmen wohl anders läuft?! Hoffentlich schafft er es wenigstens da, sich öfters sich zsamm zu reißen...

Hey Deever, wenn das liest - wir werden dich missen

----------

## Erdie

Ach, die Wortwahl, was bedeutet das schon. Ist doch eh alles nur virtuell - quasi Kombinationen von ASCII Zeichen im Heap einer kurz vor der Löschung befindlichen Matrix. Man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Vielleicht hätte etwas Seelsorge meinerseits das Ruder rumreissen können. Aber dafür bin ich dem Gentoo Verein zu spät beigetreten ..  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *return13 wrote:*   

> es ist schon recht hart, von einem öffentlichen Forum wegen der wortwahl geschmissen zu werden...

 

Es war wohl eher nicht die (nach eigener Einschätzung "gewählte") Ausdrucksweise und Wortwahl an sich, sondern schlicht und ergreifend die mitunter eindeutig beleidgende Wirkung der daraus gebildeten Sätze.

 *return13 wrote:*   

> ob das in Firmen wohl anders läuft?!

 

Schneller und fristlos?

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ach, die Wortwahl, was bedeutet das schon.

 

Alles, sogar im richtigen Leben.

----------

